# Messing with Dispensationalists



## CharlieJ (May 19, 2011)

Best...video...ever.

YouTube - ‪Messing With Dispensationalists‬&rlm;


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 19, 2011)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 19, 2011)

Why are your pants wet? ROFL.


----------



## discipulo (May 19, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Why are you pants wet? ROFL.



very good!


----------



## Grillsy (May 19, 2011)

"I thought it best to go with the option that didn't call my Lord a moron". Very funny.


----------



## Christopher88 (May 19, 2011)

That is too good not to pass around to my Baptist friends.


----------



## J. Dean (May 19, 2011)

That's just funny!


----------



## py3ak (May 19, 2011)

I like this one a little better.

[video=youtube;cbUxKURdjmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUxKURdjmE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------

